
Tuition fees 2012: what are the english universities charging? - sebkomianos
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2011/mar/25/higher-education-universityfunding
======
sebkomianos
This whole £9000 tuition fees thing started as a "only in exceptional
circumstances" argument.

I hope parents do their studying before they go £27000 in debt to send their
children to a really bad institution. There is a ton of other more educating
things that you can do with that amount of money: have private lessons, travel
around the world, try set up a company, etc etc. (Now, obviously, while you
can be a programmer without a degree, I guess some other jobs definitely need
a university-like place for people to attend (law, being one of the subjects).
But you get my point..)

